# اساسيات ابراج التبريد cooling towers



## مهندس وعد (19 يوليو 2008)

هذا ملف من شركة كيميك chemic عن ابراج التبريد في المنشأت الكبيرة . لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر وتقدير لمشاركتك الرائعة .

جزاك الله خيرا .

البغدادي


----------



## حيدر طالب (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اراس الكردي (20 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على هذه المشاركة
الملف رائع جدا 
الف شكر


----------



## كولمبر (20 يوليو 2008)

جزالك الله خيرا
موضوع رائع بجد


----------



## elmalwany (21 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من علمة


----------



## casper_13_96 (21 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر وتقدير لمشاركتك الرائعة .

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hasona8040 (22 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mr ali ali (8 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووور اخي العزيز


----------



## جسر الأمل (8 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور ...جزاك الله خير


----------



## es_shark2005 (8 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا مهندس وعد على هذا الموضوع المهم
اتمنى لك الخير الدائم
حزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باسم الشبراوي (12 أغسطس 2008)

thanks for this , hoping success for U .


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (12 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سيد حسن عسيري (11 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا متخصص في تحاليل المياه واريد معرفة اكثر عن معالجة ابراج التبريد
وفاقكم الله
اخوكم سيد حسن


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يااخي الكريم


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع وقد تم نقله الى قسم التبريد والتكييف


----------



## issam.alhiti (19 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك اخي المسلم


----------



## ahmedmasoud (20 يناير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل مهندس وعد الله يبارك فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك والله يبارك فيك نريد منك المزيد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا على الملف 
و ما اريد ان اضيفه هو انه يجب تحليل مياه المنطقة و الذي سيستخدم في برج التبريد و اختيار المادة التي ينشأ منها هيكل و غلاف البرج 
و لتفادي مشاكل المياه يفضل ان تكون بنية البرج من الفايبر جلاس وهذا الكلام خلاصة عمل عامين متتاليين من التجربة و الخطأ فقد كانت ادارة الصيانة تصر علي الحديد المجلفن و فشل ثم الاستانليس ستيل و ايضا فشل و اقترحت استخدام الغايبر جلاس وهو الذي اثبت صلاحيته


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (2 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## aati badri (2 مارس 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررن


----------



## dilyaro (3 مارس 2010)

الف شكر وتقدير لمشاركتك الرائعة .

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دلشاد محمود (3 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amr fathy (5 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alnaari (5 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## خادم محمد (22 مارس 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الجهود


----------



## تامربهجت (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## M.Ghareb (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسين الصبر (4 نوفمبر 2010)

الله اكبر


----------



## حسين الصبر (4 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراج التبريد


----------



## حسين الصبر (4 نوفمبر 2010)

المكائن والمعدات


----------



## حسين الصبر (4 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مبروك النجاح


----------



## حسين الصبر (4 نوفمبر 2010)

مبادئ التبريد والتكييف


----------



## محمود33 (13 مارس 2011)

*مشكوووور اخي العزيز

*


----------



## كاسر (13 مارس 2011)

ملف رائع

شكرا لك


----------



## eng - mahmoud (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## goor20 (14 مارس 2011)

tnx


----------



## احمد سيد خلف (14 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (15 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## waeool (15 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rsaim1983 (16 سبتمبر 2012)

thank yu


----------



## تامر النجار (16 سبتمبر 2012)

ملف شامل ووافى جدا ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## nofal (16 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## younis najjar (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك* الموضوع مهم جداً


----------

